# Warner Bros. will neue Harry-Potter-Filme mit J.K. Rowling machen!



## AndreLinken (4. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warner Bros. will neue Harry-Potter-Filme mit J.K. Rowling machen!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Warner Bros. will neue Harry-Potter-Filme mit J.K. Rowling machen!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Athrun (4. November 2022)

Blöd gefragt aber müssen die nicht zwangsläufig mit J.K. Rowling kooperieren? Es ist ihr geistiges Eigentum und wenn sie sagen würde "Nix da!" dann wäre das Projekt doch schon erledigt. Imho sollen die das durchziehen. Der woke Mob wäre so oder so nicht in den Film gegangen und man kann den Verlust mit "normalen" Kunden abfangen


----------



## Jakkelien (4. November 2022)

Jetzt habe ich mal nachgeschaut, was der Rownling so vorgeworfen wird... und komme aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus. Was für ein herrliches Irrenhaus.


----------



## Sbf93 (4. November 2022)

> Allerdings fiel sie in den vergangenen Jahren gleich mehrfach durch tendenziell *transphobe Aussagen* negativ auf und sorgte für* den ein oder anderen Shitstorm* innerhalb der Community. Würde Warner Bros. tatsächlich mit Rowling zusammenarbeiten, um neue Filme von Harry Potter auf die große Leinwand zu bringen, könnte dies zu einer* abneigenden Haltung zahlreicher Fans* führen.



Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass die paar berufsempörten Twitter-User "zahlreiche Fans" repräsentieren.


----------



## Athrun (4. November 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass die paar berufsempörten Twitter-User "zahlreiche Fans" repräsentieren.


Ich hatte das im "Musk übernimmt Twitter" Thread schon gesagt: lt Statistiken erzeugen 10% der Twitter-Nutzer 90% der Tweets. Das sind wahrscheinlich genau diese Twitteradi die sich dermaßen aufplustern, das man denken kann, das hier viel mehr Dampf hinter ist als tatsächlich der Fall ist


----------



## TheRattlesnake (4. November 2022)

Sind diese "Fans" überhaupt noch Fans wenn sie so eine Abneigung gegen diese Frau haben?
Bei anderen Fällen wollen die Leute aus dieser Empörungs-Bubble doch nichts mehr mit dem ganzen zu tun haben wenn es da irgendwelche Kritik gibt.


----------



## khaalan (4. November 2022)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mal nachgeschaut, was der Rownling so vorgeworfen wird...


hab ich auch gemacht: wasn unsinn

gebt der frau einen orden und macht die filme.....


----------



## Sbf93 (4. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Sind diese "Fans" überhaupt noch Fans wenn sie so eine Abneigung gegen diese Frau haben?
> Bei anderen Fällen wollen die Leute aus dieser Empörungs-Bubble doch nichts mehr mit dem ganzen zu tun haben wenn es da irgendwelche Kritik gibt.


Man kann durchaus Fan eines Werkes sein und gleichzeitig den Künstler dahinter Scheiße finden.
Auf der anderen Seite hast du recht...
Der "Empörungs-Bubble" traue ich solch komplexe Gedankengänge nicht zu.


----------



## masto-don (4. November 2022)

das begrüße ich.


----------



## Nightfairy (5. November 2022)

Ich kann Werk und Autor trennen. Obwohl ich Rowlings Aussagen absolut nicht in Ordnung finde und ich ihre Ansichten nicht respektiere, ist die Wizarding World immer noch ein wunderschönes Franchise.
Allerdings ist die Geschichte um Harry Potter abgeschlossen und ich habe Zweifel daran ob es gut wäre da noch dran herum zu pfuschen. Mehr Filme oder Serien zur Wizarding World – gerne! Aber Harry sollte finde ich nicht mehr so hervorgebracht werden.
Ich fände z.B. eine Serie zu den Rumtreibern oder den Gründern interessant ^^


----------



## SidosX (5. November 2022)

hier mal kurz die erklärung für die "woken" unter euch:
Phobie
Unter Phobien versteht man eine übertriebene Angst vor bestimmten Objekten oder Situationen. Sie gehören zur Kategorie der Angststörungen, die neben Phobien auch noch die Panikstörung und die generalisierte Angststörung umfassen.
quelle: google

Transphob ist niemand, keiner hat panische angst vor leuten die sich die eier abhacken lassen oder die sich ein stück der eigenen haut zu einem penis formen lassen...
wovor aber viele angst haben ist dass die meinungsfreiheit von leuten eingeschränkt wird die im öffentlichem leben stehen. erst kommen die promis dann die 0815 leute die nicht in die linke agenda passen. 
J.K Rowling macht das genau richtig, sich gegen diesen schwachsinn auszusprechen. feier sie hart dafür! 
hab mich nie für harry potter interessiert mir gehen nur die trans,woke,queer etc. leute auf denn sack die uns was aufzwingen wollen...
dieser artikel ist wieder ein beispiel dafür dass man in der film industrie nicht mehr auf die masse hört sondern auf eine anders denkende minderheit, traurig...


----------



## Vordack (5. November 2022)

SidosX schrieb:


> hier mal kurz die erklärung für die "woken" unter euch:
> Phobie
> Unter Phobien versteht man eine übertriebene Angst vor bestimmten Objekten oder Situationen. Sie gehören zur Kategorie der Angststörungen, die neben Phobien auch noch die Panikstörung und die generalisierte Angststörung umfassen.
> quelle: google
> ...


Ich habe eindeutig eine Phobie vor Penisen die nicht meine sind 

Ernsthaft, ich sass mal mit nem Homosexuellem Nachbar/Freund zusammen und wir kamen irgendwie auf Schwul und so. Ich sagte einfach dass ich mich vor fremden Penisen ekele, was einfach der Wahrheit entspricht. Ekele ist vielleicht etwas krass ausgedrueckt aber ich will nix von denen Wissen 

Nja, meine Pointe ist dass er es absolut nicht nachvollziehen konnte (No Shit als Schwuler) aber es auch nicht als Meinung akzeptieren wollte sondern meinte ich haette ein Problem und waere nicht normal 

Warum ich das schreibe? KA, wollte eigntlich nur nen dummen Spruch zur Phobie ablassen  Ach, jetzt weiss ichs wieder, hab langeweile


----------



## DarkSamus666 (5. November 2022)

Nightfairy schrieb:


> Obwohl ich Rowlings Aussagen absolut nicht in Ordnung finde und ich ihre Ansichten nicht respektiere.


Was denn? Dass ein Mann nunmal biologisch keine Frau ist, egal, wie sehr es ihm gefallen würde? Dass es ein biologisches Geschlecht gibt? Es gibt halt mal Frauen und Männer, Punkt!
Das zu sagen ist weder transphob noch sonst was. Rowling hat keinem Tomboy, keinem Ladyboy, keinem Hermaphroditen, keiner homo- bi- oder sonstigsexuellen Person das Existenzrecht abgesprochen, nur eben darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das halt biologisch keine Rolle für das von der Natur gegebene Geschlecht hat.
Denn so gerne sich der/die auch noch so extreme Transsexuelle es wünscht, ein Mann bekommt keine Regel, kann nicht gebähren und eine Frau hat halt keinen natürliçhen Penis, da können sie sich nochso anstrengen, da wächst nichts und fällt nichts von alleine ab, nicht mal in Hogwarts.
Ich finde es fatal, dass Leute dann hingehen und Menschen, die ja nur die Wahrheit sagen als transphob, faschistisch und weiß Gott noch was alles denunzieren.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (5. November 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nja, meine Pointe ist dass er es absolut nicht nachvollziehen konnte (No Shit als Schwuler) aber es auch nicht als Meinung akzeptieren wollte sondern meinte ich haette ein Problem und waere nicht normal


Das sieht man doch immer wieder. Auf der einen Seite toleranz fordern aber auf der anderen Seite andere Meinungen nicht akzeptieren.

Solange mir niemand auf den Sack geht soll doch jeder so leben wie er will.


----------



## MarcHammel (6. November 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich habe eindeutig eine Phobie vor Penisen die nicht meine sind
> 
> Ernsthaft, ich sass mal mit nem Homosexuellem Nachbar/Freund zusammen und wir kamen irgendwie auf Schwul und so. Ich sagte einfach dass ich mich vor fremden Penisen ekele, was einfach der Wahrheit entspricht. Ekele ist vielleicht etwas krass ausgedrueckt aber ich will nix von denen Wissen
> 
> ...


Naja, Penisse nicht zu seinen sexuellen Vorlieben zu zählen und heterosexuell sein ist das eine. Penisse ekelhaft zu finden, ist das andere. Vielleicht hättest du den Begriff "Ekel" einfach weg lassen sollen.


----------



## Vordack (6. November 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Naja, Penisse nicht zu seinen sexuellen Vorlieben zu zählen und heterosexuell sein ist das eine. Penisse ekelhaft zu finden, ist das andere. Vielleicht hättest du den Begriff "Ekel" einfach weg lassen sollen.


Ist aber so. Wenn ich mir vorstelle einen anzufassen stehen bei mir die Nackenhaare und mein  Mund schneidet eine absurde Grimasse....

Gibt ja auch Maenner die zu zweit mit ner Frau nen flotten 3er machen... nix fuer mich, egal wer die Frau ist...

Aber zugegeben, der Begriff war etwas undiplomatisch... dachte nicht dass ich in einer politischen Talkschow bin


----------



## Holzkerbe (9. November 2022)

Tut mir leid, aber die Kommentare hier sind nahezu allesamt eine Themaverfehlung. Allen voran solche, welche von "woken" Leuten im Kontext der News sprechen.

Wer bei Trans- oder Homosexuellen Menschen noch nicht verstanden hat, dass das primär eine Form der sexuellen Orientierung unabhängig biologischer Merkmale ist... Trans- sowie Homosexuelle Personen sind genauso natürlich wie Heterosexuelle, nur entsprechen sie eben nicht der Norm. Diese Leute zu dissen oder ihre Identität bzw. Orientierung abzusprechen, nur weil sie rein biologisch nicht dem anderen Geschlecht zuordenbar ist, ist menschenverachtend.

Für diese Äußerungen verdient J.K. zurecht den "Shitstorm", egal ob nun auf Twitter oder anderswo.

Warum überhaupt (abfällig) zu Trans- oder Homoesexuellen äußern? Was haben ihr (oder irgendwem anders) diese Menschen denn getan? Soll sie doch einfach ihre Klappe halten und meinetwegen weiter ihre Bücher schreiben, aber scheinbar dreht die Frau wie manch anderer Promi mittlerweile am Rad und leiden unter geistiger Verwirrung oder wenigstens massiver Langeweile.


----------

